# Anyone experienced with DLA4 & DLA8



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi, I have recently delivered from Hawthorne DLA8 a few times and found out that there is also a location in Chatsworth DLA4, which would be closer to where I live.
Any opinions on DLA4, I know blocks are hard to get everywhere but how is the pay, block times, average packages to deliver etc?
Thank you in advance, appreciate any opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

No opinions/thoughts for Chatsworth DLA4??
Maybe i'll drive by and check it out.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Stay in DLA8. You can get 5.5 hr blocks.


----------

